# Cierre centralizado R19



## juansantiago (Oct 16, 2016)

Hola gente alguien tiene el diagrama de conexión de cierre centralizado de un r19 con alarma positron? Porque tengo problemas cuando activo la alarma no se cierran las puertas, tampoco cuando arranca el auto, pero si mantengo presionada la tecla que cierra las puertas después del arranque se cierran por única ves y no vuelven a abrirse lo tengo que hacer manualmente. ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 16, 2016)

Revisa el relee encargado de alimentar los cierres de puerta.


----------



## sergiot (Oct 17, 2016)

Desconecta la alarma por completo y veirficá si el cierre vuelve a funcionar como era original, sino vas a tener que encontrar y abrir la caja electronica del cierre, de esas cosas no hay circuito, solo tenes el circuito de la instalación electrica del auto, pero no de las cajas "negras".


----------

